# Can I see what you all look like?



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Can you post pics of yourselves? I am dying to put faces with names here.








I don't even have one of myself. I will have to get dh to take one tonight.


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

Here's a pic. of me with dh & Braden on Valentine's Day (my 4 year old ds took the pic, that's why it's so crooked,lol)
Picture!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

awww...you're all so cute!


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

Here we are last christmas...... you can click on the other pics to see my kids now... they have grown.....Picture


----------



## Mrs. Edwards (Nov 14, 2003)

Here's a picture taken in December of our family, my belly is a lot bigger now!

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b372054c25b0


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Heres one I have on hand on the computer... it was awhile maybe before William even? What a bunch of cute families, we dont have any recent family photos (taken when Arianna was only 1). Family portrait added to list.

http://img18.photobucket.com/albums/...y/anwmommy.gif


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

picture was taken but it is generally how I look.
DreamingMama's MUG


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

*Serious* and hard at work (dh took that one when 'messing' with me). Or *Smiling*

Sorry, they are small.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

nak
i've lost about 10 lbs since this pic, but it's pretty much right on
Michelle & Anwyn


----------



## 2guysand1gal4me (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is one I have on the computer Me and Steven


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Here I am, belly and all. It's the most recent one I have, taken about 2 wks ago.

http://pic9.picturetrail.com/VOL284/...1/48229199.jpg


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

You are all so cute.








Ok I lied...I found one of me...just a tad out of date.








This is about a year ago, but I look about the same, except with one more kidlet hanging off of me. :LOL
http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...937b0000001610
K, I found a more recent one...a few months pregnant.








http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...8f0b0000003613
Ok, that's still old... LOL I need some good pictures of me.







:


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Here is me







My hair is longer now, and Kai is 6 months older, but I look the same









Picture of me


----------



## 4boybarians (Nov 18, 2003)

This is from last year, when I just had 2 boybarians, so I've gained weight since then. And my hair is a mess.









Me and My Boys


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

What beautiful mamas!!!!!









Me and Ella


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I don't have many pics of myself on the 'puter...

Pre-baby

After Max

2 weeks before I found out about Stella

I have been wondering what everyone looks like for weeks. Michelle, you look EXACTLY like I pictured, lol.


----------



## thefeasetree (Mar 9, 2003)

most recent 'Me' and Eliot

I've lost almost 10# since Jan. but this is the general idea! :LOL


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Such pretty mamas!







I really mean that too.


----------



## lillian (Dec 13, 2003)

here i am!

http://img7.photobucket.com/albums/v...d/IMG_4259.jpg

edited because photobucket messed up


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Nope! I'll shower you with Nathan pictures and if you really need them you can see pre-pg pictures but no post pregnancy pictures! I'm on Weight Watchers and have lost 9.6 pounds though! lol


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Michelle, you look EXACTLY like I pictured, lol.*
What? Unkempt? :LOL

Actually, you look pretty close to what I had pictured in my mind, too!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Oh come on, Jenn, that's not fair! Most of us have pg weight that we're losing. I finally only have about 3-4 lbs to go after 10.5 months!


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

here is a pic of DH and me in September at a wedding
http://www.shutterfly.com/view/picture_dt.jsp?state=67b0de21a4d1dbc5355a&idx=0">P aul and Sarah</a>

I hope that link works I guess if it doesn't this should

http://www.shutterfly.com/view/pictu...dbc5355a&idx=0

This is one of Riley and I before christmas http://www.shutterfly.com/view/pictu...d10c4552&idx=4

I realized I don't have many pics of myself I am always taking them.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Well if I had 3-4lbs to go I'd post but no way! lol Like I said.. you can have a few old pictures from before Nathan but no more!


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Nope! I'll shower you with Nathan pictures and if you really need them you can see pre-pg pictures but no post pregnancy pictures! I'm on Weight Watchers and have lost 9.6 pounds though! lol*
Jenn you are beautiful! Hey my friend is on weight watchers and I can't believe how great it has worked for her and she loves it. I was worried about doing it and nursing so you will be my source let me know how it goes.


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

My previous links didn't work of course OK I think I figured out how to do this. http://www.shutterfly.com/os.jsp?i=6...171a4bf&open=1

lets see.


----------



## lillian (Dec 13, 2003)

lets try it again, photobucket error.

http://img7.photobucket.com/albums/v...d/IMG_4259.jpg


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Jenn, I'm on weight watchers too! I have lost 8 pounds since I started 3 weeks ago. If I had a post-partum picture I swear I would post it.

I am dying to know what you look like!

We are some hot diaper mamas!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Aw shucks! Jenn was one of the ones I was really wanting to see...I mean, she posts more than anyone...right?
:LOL

Everyone is beautiful!


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

BEAUTIFUL pic, butter_bean. I love the cow-dipe, too!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Alright ladies, here is a little album of all us Crescitelli's. Not so flattering of me but I can't find others already loaded in.....

I love any chance to show my family









http://tinyurl.com/ypz3f


----------



## chrfath (Jun 5, 2003)

Here is me and V from January. I still look the same.

http://www.hpphoto.com/servlet/LinkP...b4359f&size=lg


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

I'll have DH take one after I take a shower, do my hair and put on makeup. :LOL

Quote:

_Originally posted by JennInSeattle_
*Nope! I'll shower you with Nathan pictures and if you really need them you can see pre-pg pictures but no post pregnancy pictures! I'm on Weight Watchers and have lost 9.6 pounds though! lol*
Oh come on!! I'll show you mine if you show me yours!!


----------



## pinkmommy (Mar 27, 2003)

I am going to cheat and post a pix that is three years old. I absolutely hate current pix and plead the "postpartum" weight gain reason too.

So HERE is a picture of me from three years ago with DH, DS (Elisha) and I was 5 months pregnant with Chloe at the time.

I have skinnier pictures and I have ummm fatter (hate that word) pictures -- but this is middle of the road...for me.


----------



## MiaPia (Aug 28, 2003)

I'm the picture-taker in the family, so there are very very few pics of me! This is me last summer - obviously before Isabella was born! I was actually in labor when this picture was taken - I had started having contractions and thought a nice brisk walk would speed things up. I had Isabella about 4 hours after this picture was taken!

http://im1.shutterfly.com/procserv/4...a1930000000610

O/T - How cool that so many of us are on WW! I've been doing WW since the beginning of the year and have lost 20 lbs! It hasn't affected bf at all - It's actually nice that nursing Mammas get to eat so many more points! LOL


----------



## Milkie&Cookie (Mar 2, 2004)

I can't believe how good looking all you mama's are! And how many of you say you're losing weight







: The only way I've lost weight was in December when I accidentally took too many prenatal vitamines and couldn't keep anything in my stomach for a week and a half! :LOL

Well - here goes! This was from November when we visited my mom in Alabama - Sorry about the stupid sunglasses! http://f2.pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/tca...&.dnm=b736.jpg - if you switch around in there there might be others....


----------



## KensJen (Dec 1, 2003)

OK, here is Jonah and me a few months ago.

I am also always the photo taker, it makes me kinda







to think that I am not in a lot of our photos....have to change that!

Thanks for sharing ladies!!


----------



## erin978 (Nov 18, 2003)

Here's me, just last week. And my sweet Maegan








US

You are all soooo beautiful!


----------



## feebeeglee (Nov 30, 2002)

I'm in my sig, that's about 3 years ago but I look about the same... that's a birth pic, about 10 min after Abby was born and yes that IS a placenta in the background!

Everyone is so pretty!


----------



## 15yrsbetweenboys (Aug 11, 2003)

Ok, let's see if I can do it this time LOL-the only way I can figure it out is to send you to my yahoo group, sorry
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/harleyzdipeez/
hope it works-if so it is a pic of me and ds
Shan
p.s. I will have to hurry and get the other pic of both my boys back up there-I just had a mama tell me today that my teenager is a "hottie" LOL


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Well you asked for it....I am *NOT* responsible for any nightmares or day terrors that may occur from naviagating the following link, you take on all responsiblity and the risk while great is all yours.

6 months PG with Joe

Pre-kids-the wedding photo

Now I warned you, no coming to get me....


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's dh and I last summer in Colorado. I am considerably bigger right now!

http://www.growthspurts.com/drivee/i...7414589664.jpg

I love looking at all you mamas! Great pictures!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Everyone is beautiful.







Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by 2much2luv_
*Everyone is beautiful.







Thanks so much for sharing.







*
ITA! And Stacey, you look EXACTLY like I have been picturing you!


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

All of you are so gorgeous!! Really!! my picture is in my siggy below. Here is one of my favorite pictures of me and Sam http://pic1.picturetrail.com/VOL124/...9/15927003.jpg There are more in my albums below.


----------



## michray (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is a pic of DH and I at our wedding in April '02.

Mich~ & DH

I'll have to get a new one taken soon... I look pretty much the same, though


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Sheena_
*Jenn, I'm on weight watchers too! I have lost 8 pounds since I started 3 weeks ago. If I had a post-partum picture I swear I would post it.

I am dying to know what you look like!

We are some hot diaper mamas!*
Me too! I have lost about 25 lbs.







But I started when Ava was only 6 weeks old. Still have a ways to go. Here are some of me over the past few years. Pics


----------



## penny31 (Jul 21, 2003)

The first pic is of me and Eliza yesterday (Jenn, I don't EVEN want to hear about Weight Watchers, please, LOL) and the second is of my DH and my stepkids in Mexico a few weeks ago.

Pictures

If you have trouble seeing them, go to www.ofoto.com and sign in with [email protected], password woolrich and we are in the Our Family folder.

XOXO


----------



## soccerchic21 (Jan 6, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by feebeeglee_
*I'm in my sig, that's about 3 years ago but I look about the same... that's a birth pic, about 10 min after Abby was born and yes that IS a placenta in the background!

Everyone is so pretty!*
:LOL I too have a pic with placenta in the background!


----------



## bikruca (Mar 7, 2004)

Here is me and Brian if anyone was interested







, it was taken This christmas and I was er 3 months pregnant!

http://www.cutiepatoot-ease.com/fpdb...anheather1.jpg


----------



## rad (Jan 21, 2004)

Everyone looks great!!

This is a slightly old one from back in October, but it gives you an idea. There are hardly any pics of me...seems I am the only one around here that can work the camera.







:

Me and the kiddos


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

This is so much fun! I love seeing everyone and all the babes.

Here's our family
Don't mind the Halloween decorations that were still up in mid November.







:


----------



## ryansmom02 (Jan 8, 2003)

this is such a fun thread....... come on Mama's post your pics dont be afraid......


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

This pic is old, but I can't find any newer ones on this computer. This was taken on the day my hubby was sworn in at the police department. I had given birth to Irelynn about 6 weeks prior to this. She was sleeping so thats why she isn't in the pic.
Pic


----------



## nurse131 (Feb 8, 2004)

Ok Here's me on my 35th birthday in January. I'm holding Keira and Kyle's in the corner. DH is behind the camera which almost never happens.

Birthday


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

here's my fave pic of me and the boys

and one of me about a week after greg was born, in dec.


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I am LOVING this thread!!!!


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Here's me, taken tonight. I can't ever get a decent look on my face









http://www.fullmoonbabygear.com/19weeks.jpg


----------



## wawoof (Aug 17, 2003)

Here's a pic of DS and me playing peekaboo in early Feb:

http://www.ofoto.com/I.jsp?c=h210i5f...&x=0&y=-c5mn9t


----------



## nakagain (Feb 12, 2004)

http://www.shutterfly.com/os.jsp?i=6...a7ce457&open=1


----------



## luvmy3boys (Sep 16, 2003)

Here is a picture of my boys and me June 2003


----------



## mistisa (Sep 20, 2002)

I love these types of threads! Here is a recent picture of me and my dd:

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b372fb7525f6

jackie


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Alright, after totally enjoying this thread I'll go ahead and post some pics.. one day I'll look like these again (Weight Watchers really is working out well but I still have a lot to lose)!

Pre-Pregnancy:

http://www.growthspurts.com/images/...63664722167.jpg

(same photo alternate site: http://pic10.picturetrail.com/VOL334...4/49383639.jpg )

http://www.growthspurts.com/images/...73105246774.jpg

(same photo alternate site: http://pic10.picturetrail.com/VOL334...4/49383638.jpg )


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

This is me the morning we went into the hospital the have Carter, so 4 weeks ago. I look to sleep deprived in any recent photos.:LOL

http://www.pregnancy.org/photo/data/...1_0196-med.JPG


----------



## quest4quiet (Feb 27, 2004)

Here are me and my sweeties. Duren is about 2 wks in this photo. I'm about 50 lbs lighter thanks to my little supersucker.:LOL


----------



## cjr (Dec 2, 2003)

Jenn, you are so beautiful. I bet you look just as beautiful now too. I'm with you on the weight loss. I gained so much weight with the girls and it took me two years after our second dd to loose it. This time I only have 15lbs to loose, but it feels like 50lbs. We are always so hard on ourselves.


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by cjr_
*Jenn, you are so beautiful. I bet you look just as beautiful now too. I'm with you on the weight loss. I gained so much weight with the girls and it took me two years after our second dd to loose it. This time I only have 15lbs to loose, but it feels like 50lbs. We are always so hard on ourselves.*
You look great, it must be so nice to have the pressure off post partum for losing weight. I'm really hoping I can lose enough between now and the time I get pg again (but who knows how long that will be since I can't remember for the life of me to take the mini pill)! I definitely agree that we are very hard on ourselves!! I'm definitely my toughest critic.. even at a nice weight!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

Jenn
Your link didn't work FOR ME!!!!







:
What the heck!! Did you do that on purpose!!!


----------



## JennInSeattle (Nov 22, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by stacey31_
*Jenn
Your link didn't work FOR ME!!!!







:
What the heck!! Did you do that on purpose!!!*
LOL - Growthspurts is so up and down these days so I put an alternate link to picturetrail.. but picturetrail goes down every morning so I kept up the growthspurts! lol

It's no conspiracy! lol But perhaps I should have thought of that!


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

I'm the photographer of the bunch so there aren't many pictures of me. I did manage to find one where you can sort of see me. It's from Ellie's first birthday party last weekend.

http://www.vivid-solutions.com/ellie/cake1.jpg


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lisadeanne_
*This pic is old, but I can't find any newer ones on this computer. This was taken on the day my hubby was sworn in at the police department. I had given birth to Irelynn about 6 weeks prior to this. She was sleeping so thats why she isn't in the pic.
Pic*
Lisadeanne-my dh is a police officer too. Thats so neat. Great pictures.

ETA: his picture is down below when her received "officer of the year" a couple of years ago. He's the younger one.:LOL


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I have pics in my sig!


----------



## Ame (Apr 15, 2002)

WOW - what a great idea !

You all are beautiful and so friendly looking.

Here's my family photo from February


----------



## carminex (May 24, 2002)

Hi everybody, I am pretty new to the diapering forum but thanks to all you helpful mama's I have been CD my two kids for about 4 days now!









I have really enjoyed "meeting" all of you!! SO much fun to put a face with a name! I don't have any pictures right now but will post some soon. I have been on the weight watchers nursing program since December and have lost 26 pounds! I still have more to go- between the 2 pregnancies I gained so much.

Thanks so much for sharing!
Heidi
Mom to Lily 2.5 and Charlie 4.5 months


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Me and DD


----------



## allformyboys (Jun 17, 2003)

Okay ladies lets fess up now, if the link went to a photo album how many of us sneaked a peek at the other pictures in the album? come on....fess up....I did...







(and my photos link to a TON of photos, so I should talk LMAO)


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Sandy, Thats so cool that your hubby is an officer too! Congrats on officer of the year, thats great! Ryan loves it and I am happy he loves his job so much. All the overtime is nice too, MORE $$ FOR DIAPERS!!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Here is me with my oldest daughter Jessica!
http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL254/...8/30722491.jpg

Here is my favorite picture EVER!
http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL254/...8/27717722.jpg
Joshua was 5 days old in that picture, I get misty when I see it, reminding me he will be 1 in a WEEK!!!!


----------



## hallesmom (Oct 27, 2003)

Lookin good ladies! We definately are some hot cloth diaperin' mamas!

Ok, I never can seem to get these things to work, but I'll try!!
This one is pretty recent, when it snowed here!!

I can't get it to work!!


----------



## mzbees (May 19, 2002)

Self Portrait of moi in the bathroom mirror. :LOL


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Jenn! Either I have seen a pic of you before of I am psychic because you look exactly like I pictured you! I gained so much with Max, over 50 pounds, it took me 2 years to lose most of it. With Stella I only have 15 to go and she's only 3.5 months. Much better.


----------



## BlessedbyLily (Jan 28, 2004)

Everyone looks so happy!! That's what ap and cd'ing will do for ya...

Here we are last year:

http://www.littlelily.com/Images/bookmama.jpg

I still look the same, but Lily sure doesn't!! She turned 18 mo yesterday!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

What a fun thread!








(Thanks, Jenn.







)


----------



## wende (Oct 4, 2003)

Yay! I love this thread. Seeing you all is great. A couple of you look really familiar to me. I'm usually the picture taker and so there are rarely any of me, but I just happen to have 2 that were taken this week when we took a trip to the coast. Here's the boys, Kaiden and Aspen, and me. and here's just Kaiden and me.


----------



## dkal95 (Mar 14, 2004)

Everyone looks great!


----------



## nym (Sep 6, 2003)

Wow! You mamas are great looking!!! All of us!

Jenn- you look like I expected







Although I was expecting a hint of your future sheep wrangling in those old pictures. I can just about see a wool-ish glint in your eye


----------



## Lucysmama (Apr 29, 2003)

I'll try to get one up later, if ya'll are interested!!!!


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I







these threads!! You ladies are so pretty and some of the pics w/teeny tiny ones and preggo bellies really made me smile hard. Anyway, here's one of all of us (baby in utero too!), taken on black Friday last November: phishmama & family


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

You ladies are all so beautiful! Every single one of ya









BTW....Allformyboys, you're too funny! You're beautiful. You are not nightmare inducing in the least!!!
I came late to the party and keep seeing things I want to quote but I'll be sitting here quoting everyone all day! lol
I too gained a bunch of weight, and I mean A LOT of weight! 80 pounds!!!!







I lost half of it but have at least 35 to go. I had been avoiding the camera but realized I had no pics with my baby so I recently had my sil take some. I'm also the photographer of the family so I just set up the shot and the camera and handed it to her. She did a great job considering she's not a photographer.
If you notice, I'm wearing black with a black background. Camoflauge!







Good tip for anyone trying to hide a few extra pounds.
Like everyone else, I'm my own worst critic. I don't have any right to complain though, lord knows I'm not doing much to remedy the situation!

Here's a pic of Ethan and me (my favorite of Ethan but not necessarily of me. Ah well, the sacrifices we make for our children. lol)
http://www.boomspeed.com/emberlol/Hold.jpg

And here's my favorite pic of the shoot
http://www.boomspeed.com/emberlol/Cuddle.jpg


----------



## lori810 (Feb 3, 2004)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Ember_
*I had been avoiding the camera but realized I had no pics with my baby so I recently had my sil take some. I'm also the photographer of the family so I just set up the shot and the camera and handed it to her. She did a great job considering she's not a photographer.
...

Here's a pic of Ethan and me (my favorite of Ethan but not necessarily of me. Ah well, the sacrifices we make for our children. lol)
http://www.boomspeed.com/emberlol/Hold.jpg

And here's my favorite pic of the shoot
http://www.boomspeed.com/emberlol/Cuddle.jpg*
You are beautiful! As is Ethan! And great job on the weight loss!


----------



## Ember (Jan 25, 2004)

Awww! Thank you Lori!








I deserve no credit for the weight loss though. Ds was 10 lbs of it and I'm sure a lot of it was placenta too. lol I lost a lot just bf'ing but it all came to a grinding halt after the first 40ish.
Still bf'ing.......not losing. Guess I gotta find another tactic.


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Lisadeanne_
*Sandy, Thats so cool that your hubby is an officer too! Congrats on officer of the year, thats great! Ryan loves it and I am happy he loves his job so much. All the overtime is nice too, MORE $$ FOR DIAPERS!!







*
LOL I hear ya! Does Ryan works the extra jobs that pay a ton on the side? Police officers could not live on their salery alone. I dont know where you live but we are in GA and dh brings is an extra $4200







a month on his part time job. I would not be able to support my habbit on his measly county pay. lol The down fall is he is always at work. But that gives me more sneaky time on the computer. :LOL When he is home he is always yelling at me to get off the computer.


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Here's me-
http://img36.photobucket.com/albums/...e/edc7c815.jpg

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

okay, here is me 6 years, 2 kids and 120 pounds gained, 30 lost. *sigh* crappy self portrait after cutting off 10+ inches of hair.
http://img36.photobucket.com/albums/...4-04_006rs.jpg


----------



## thundersweet (Feb 28, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by Aherne_
*Here's me-
http://img36.photobucket.com/albums/...e/edc7c815.jpg

okay, here is me 6 years, 2 kids and 120 pounds gained, 30 lost. *sigh* crappy self portrait after cutting off 10+ inches of hair.
http://img36.photobucket.com/albums/...4-04_006rs.jpg*
Aherne you are so pretty!!


----------



## Aherne (Jun 26, 2003)

Thanks Sandy, that makes me feel good. I finally had to face depression this week and today has been especially bad. And then I get happy emails and it cheers me up.

why dont men understand this sort of thing? dh is like "cant you just snap out of it or at least let me know what is wrong??"


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

Quote:

_Originally posted by thundersweet_
*Aherne you are so pretty!!*
ITA!!! You look so young too! Sigh. I love seeing diaper making mamas, it makes me love them even more.


----------



## ustasmom (Jan 12, 2004)

It is really neat to see everybody.


----------



## mommy2boys (Dec 31, 2002)

Adding mine a little late but here's basically what i look like
http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b372e0b065a6


----------



## Lisadeanne (Sep 15, 2003)

Sandy, Lol at the sneaky time on the computer! Nope, Ryan doesn't have any side jobs, just a lot of overtime available doing his regular police work. They make decent money in the city he works for, so we do ok. We consider ourselves very lucky for me to be able to stay home with the kiddos while he works. If he didn't work the overtime I don't think I would be buying as many dipes!


----------



## Austin'smom (Jul 16, 2003)

Here I am with Austin about a month and a half ago.

http://groups.msn.com/_Secure/0SADYA...60071262017048


----------



## crayon (Aug 24, 2002)

I will post later


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

http://www.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=...21b372d814651e

I'm usually the camera girl around here too.


----------



## plum (Mar 7, 2003)

cute pics! you can see the baby and me in my signature.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Here's a recent one of me, that I took to show someone my haircut. I hope this link works!!
Lori


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

You DO look like a princess!! Your nickname soooooo suits you!! You should so be up in a tower somewhere-lol







Wish I could find the cable to my digital camera-


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

Here's me...I created this pic to set as a coworkers desktop. He was not amused :LOL

Jen

http://member.newsguy.com/~teuthras/Diapers


----------

